# Release Wherein I Attempt a FKR Thing.



## jdrakeh (Tuesday at 6:19 AM)

So, tonight I pulled together some notes and created a diceless RPG in the FKR (Free Kriegsspiel Revolution) vein. Please, give it a look and rate it from crap (one star) to brilliant fun (five stars)! It's PWYW at the moment. *Get it here.*


----------

